# GT-R compared to Mclaren MP4-12c



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok so we all thought that the GT-R was a great car, but it is a fantastic achievement to have Steve Sutcliffe compare this to the new Mclaren! Look at the video at 1.12!

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-video/mclaren-mp4-12c-video-review/

Also a lovely colour and told you all that Orange is the new 'White', you have been warned!










Hope you all have some more bragging rights now....:flame:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> Ok so we all thought that the GT-R was a great car, but it is a fantastic achievement to have Steve Sutcliffe compare this to the new Mclaren! Look at the video at 1.12!
> 
> McLaren MP4-12C video review - Autocar.co.uk
> 
> ...


well I don't personally feel flattered by that because I reckon the GTR is a better car  and give it the same power, it will eat this McLaren  the standard MY11 GTR does 0-60 faster than this as stock :chuckle:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> well I don't personally feel flattered by that because I reckon the GTR is a better car  and give it the same power, it will eat this McLaren  the standard MY11 GTR does 0-60 faster than this as stock :chuckle:


But the McLaren is one fantastic achievement and an awesome car as compared to it's peers and is the only car currently that I would sell wifey to own..


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> But the McLaren is one fantastic achievement and an awesome car as compared to it's peers and is the only car currently that I would sell wifey to own..


really! lool alright mate, I wont sell my wife for nothing, but good luck  :thumbsup: 


kidding  yeah it seems like a good car, though Typically British cars are always over-rated, that's my personal view, but I would get an Italia over this any day


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

That car looks outdated before it went on sale, I think it's 360'esque nose, sorry not for me and as said the Italia is a step up for me personally.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the new MP4-12C, dream of owning one some day, love the styling, just look at the original F1 and how well it's styling has stood over time, they have it spot on in my opinion, the Ferrari and lambo will date far quicker, plus I would imagine the car is going to wipe the floor with everything else out there in lap times.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Give a gtr the same power and the macca would still drive away from it. Only weighs 1300kg. Don't get me wrong, I love gtrs but if autocar are right this mp4 moves the whole game on. It's a great achievement - a Ferrari killer made in good old blighty (mostly). I'd take one over a 458 any day.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

mickv said:


> Give a gtr the same power and the macca would still drive away from it. Only weighs 1300kg. Don't get me wrong, I love gtrs but if autocar are right this mp4 moves the whole game on. It's a great achievement - a Ferrari killer made in good old blighty (mostly). I'd take one over a 458 any day.


You are the only one speaking sense so far.


----------



## Chris-GTR (Nov 4, 2010)

I still can't get past the Lotus Evora looks! Looking at the stats it's a fantastic achievement but it really does nothing for me. Certainly nothing compared to a 458 etc


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

technically brilliant...and defo a hyper car taking things to the next level.
but you buy with your heart as much as anything and sorry, but boring to look at inside and out no matter what colour it is.. saw it up close a couple of weeks back - 

if ONLY it had Ferrari/Pagani Styling it would be epic - no doubt it will sell out instantly.
good to see British engineering back on top though... hoorah.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Macca tipped to do the Ring in sub 7 minutes...truly epic if it can.

Saw it at FoS last year and it sounded awesome going up the hill.

Still prefer to have my 2011 GTR!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Why comparing this car with a GTR???? 
Is it cheap or affordable for the upper middle class?---NO!
Is it reliable and do you get a warranty like the GTR?---Maybe!
Is it an achievement for its price?---No, because other cars in that price class offer more design and emotion, rather then wanting to be track champion in the british car press.
Is it representing the knowhow of a countries industry?---No, because that countries automobile industry is dead and the remains utter shit, thats because you start building cars where you don`t need to think about reliability, budget, warranties or customer affordability.

Then the biggest point in my eyes: is there an afforable aftermarket industry behind this car, so it can keep pace even after 10years production? ---No! unlike the GTR(s) which could and still can rely on a brilliant aftermarket industry pushing dated cars performances still far enough to rival modern new sports cars.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

why are comparing a £180k car to a £70k car?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Is it reliable and do you get a warranty like the GTR?---Maybe!


Im sure a GTR would break down along time before the Mclaren!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

andyc said:


> Im sure a GTR would break down along time before the Mclaren!


Thats something difficult to prove, as most super cars in that price range get owned by peeps who don`t care about heavy fixing costs of their cars:chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

if my car budget was MP4 size, I wouldn't drive an R35:chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The MP4-12C is about the only supercar that actually makes the GTR look its price, against anything else the GTR seems under-priced.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the same BHP and 150 lb/ft more than the MP4-12C but it's a second quicker to 100mph. What an animal, you have to give it it's dues but I dont like the look of it, it looks a bit plain to me . . I think it's the front end, looks too friendly/happy. I'd save my money for the more powerful approx £50k cheaper Lotus Esprit coming out in a couple of years.

Or go down the TurboS with mods route. Think I'll miss 4 wheel drive now.


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonder how much their tyres and servicing are...............


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

SpeedBear said:


> Wonder how much their tyres and servicing are...............


Well the 6000 mile service on a F1 cost £25000


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> technically brilliant...and defo a hyper car taking things to the next level.
> but you buy with your heart as much as anything and sorry, but boring to look at inside and out no matter what colour it is.. saw it up close a couple of weeks back -
> 
> if ONLY it had Ferrari/Pagani Styling it would be epic - no doubt it will sell out instantly.
> good to see British engineering back on top though... hoorah.


That's exactly the reason why an Italia would win it for me.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> That's exactly the reason why an Italia would win it for me.


I agree! One of my friends worked on the development of the MP4 and it is an amazing car but it just doesn't push my buttons and the styling of the car just doesn't do it for me. If I was to pay that much for a car I'd want it to look sexy as hell. In my opinion Ferrari's haven't looked sexy and stylish for quite some time now, the 458 has various aspects of Ferrari's history of gorgeous styling but it’s still not quite there. The technological and engineering aspect of the car is superb but again for the price I'd want something that I could wind the window down and just listen to a gorgeous V12 soundtrack or V8. It seems to me as if they've altered their route for this car and have gone down the Veyron type route in terms of technology and engineering but without the price tag. It’s a great all-round car and for what you get for the price its superb in terms of engineering and what it’s capable of but personally it wouldn't be on my list of things to buy if I ever won the lottery. It just seems to lack character unfortunately...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

christer said:


> why are comparing a £180k car to a £70k car?


exactly, chalk and cheese.

The GTR is a heavy super-coupe with world beating abilities and the desirability comes from its value for money. :bowdown1:

The MP4-12C is a light weight carbon tub British made turbo V8 supercar with wingy doors, its the most desirable british supercar since the F1 which makes it one of the most desirable supercars ever. The styling will still look good in 20 years, its on another level no doubt. :smokin:

If I wasnt donating my money to Kevan and Ben the GTR men for the sole persuit of SPEED, I'd soo be getting one.. :runaway:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like it launches well...

Drag race: McLaren MP4-12C vs. Ferrari 458 and Porsche 997 Turbo


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

mickv said:


> Give a gtr the same power and the macca would still drive away from it. Only weighs 1300kg. Don't get me wrong, I love gtrs but if autocar are right this mp4 moves the whole game on. It's a great achievement - a Ferrari killer made in good old blighty (mostly). I'd take one over a 458 any day.


Another vote here for you talking sense :chuckle:
Much as I love my GTR, give me a free 800bhp upgrade or the opportunity to buy the McLaren I wouldn't even think twice.
The McLaren is stunning and will trounce a GTR "with the same power" around any track :bowdown1:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Stevie76 said:


> Looks like it launches well...
> 
> Drag race: McLaren MP4-12C vs. Ferrari 458 and Porsche 997 Turbo


Love to know where you got the vid mate - that is an internal video only, so I was told! 

Anyway, it is that quick


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Looks like it launches well...
> 
> Drag race: McLaren MP4-12C vs. Ferrari 458 and Porsche 997 Turbo


Well it would have been a bit fairer if they attempted to start all at the same time. The 997 guy must have been sleeping!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

A totally unfair and almost irrelevant comparison to the GTR...

Different cars built for different purposes.

If Nissan (actually if Mizuno) was given the budget they/he would of built a car just as good as the Mclaren if not better. 

The GTR was made and designed for a totally different market. Can you put luggage in a Mclaren? Is there rear seats to take your kids in the Mclaren? Can you drive with relative confidence in the rain/snow in the Mclaren?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


>


You look like you've escaped from hospital, kidnapped a poor child from her christening and then gate crashed a car launch.

What's with the hospital gown and pink plastic pants?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Trev said:


> Love to know where you got the vid mate - that is an internal video only, so I was told!
> 
> Anyway, it is that quick


Just online on the worldofcarfans website......no special sources so it must have leaked maybe.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

countvonc said:


> You look like you've escaped from hospital, kidnapped a poor child from her christening and then gate crashed a car launch.
> 
> What's with the hospital gown and pink plastic pants?


Well I was going to go dressed as a pig farmers accountant, but you're aware, its impossible to get in to events like this :sadwavey:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

countvonc said:


> You look like you've escaped from hospital, kidnapped a poor child from her christening and then gate crashed a car launch.
> 
> What's with the hospital gown and pink plastic pants?


Thanks, just literally p1ssed myself laughing:bowdown1:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Stevie76 said:


> Just online on the worldofcarfans website......no special sources so it must have leaked maybe.


Probably was leaked, there is always some c**k that has no loyaltiy to their employers.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Thanks, just literally p1ssed myself laughing:bowdown1:


So now we know what you do for a living, oink oink! lol

Youre the kid at school who laughed at the other kids jokes becuase you thought it would make you popular, Only it never did, and this time you made the mistake of laughing with a fellow anorak, giving yourself away! 

Now, which one's beauty and which one's the geek? :shy:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> So now we know what you do for a living, oink oink! lol
> 
> Youre the kid at school who laughed at the other kids jokes becuase you thought it would make you popular, Only it never did, and this time you made the mistake of laughing with a fellow anorak, giving yourself away!
> 
> Now, which one's beauty and which one's the geek? :shy:


Gone right over my head, guess I must have missed a hidden message


----------



## roketman (Feb 19, 2011)

Cars are like women ,there all special and different in there own way!


----------

